# German man who want to come to the Usa!!!



## Rienk-Heersma (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello, 

I am from Germany and i want to come to the USA to make dogsport, but i have no idea wheter the Quality of dogsport is in the USA so i want to know how good my quality of my dogs is. 

http://www.v-finsteren-Waldeck.de

If you could watch the videos of my dogs and call me what you are thinking about it. 

i will be very happy about this!!


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

Guten tag und wilkommen

i'm afraid that my 4 yrs of german some 30 yrs ago is far too rusty for more than that and is no where good enough to read your webpage

i'm very new to sch but to me, your dogs look great; in the tracking video i see a young dog w/nose to ground, working the scent; the obedience video shows tremendous drive and focus (i wish my boy paid that much attention); the bitework and blind work also looked good; i think that your dogs would do well competing in our country

i'm still learning the sport but i've seen dogs like yours in training

are you coming here to compete? or to live? i wasn't sure based on your posting

i don't know if sch in the USA is different than in Europe, but i would guess that it's the same...same rules, same expectations

i'm sure someone w/much more knowledge and experience will respond to you; just wait and be patient

ellen


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like your web site and am enjoying your videos...


----------



## Rienk-Heersma (Jan 20, 2009)

i want to come to the USA for a half year to life there and to train there perhaps to breed!! and to make a competition or championship if it is possible!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Are you a helper????

Lee


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumAre you a helper????
> 
> Lee


I'm claiming dibs, Lee.







Back off!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

I'M NEXT!!!!! he can live in the Garage, no heat but its warmer than Germany this time of year


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I say we send him to MaxGunnar... he has a new set-up at his place, just waiting for a helper.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

There might be something to this, loan/give him a hoopty, schedule an itenerary, start in Maine, give him a room, feed him let him play with your puppies for a couple of days, slide him some dollars and he can move on to the the next dog person. he can work his way down the East coast. Abandon the hoopty in Miami and fly back home


----------



## Rienk-Heersma (Jan 20, 2009)

thank you for your offers







yes i am a helper


----------



## Rienk-Heersma (Jan 20, 2009)

who is max gunner


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Start him up in Alaska with flyinghayden to watch the 3 girls, then bring him down to the lower 48. He can take a US tour of working clubs from Washington down to California then work his way East... Sounds like a plan... lol


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

na na na na!!!!! I ASKED FIRST!!!! Have a spare room too! No garage for a good decoy!

Lee


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Rienk-Heersmawho is max gunner


that would be me, I only play at dogsport in my back yard, I can't even make it to the local SchutzHund club. 

mein Hund wird Max genannt


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Wolfstraumna na na na!!!!! I ASKED FIRST!!!! Have a spare room too! No garage for a good decoy!
> 
> Lee



You have a Hoopty?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well if he's going to be up in Alaska, he will HAVE to stop by our _official, sanctioned_ Club for a bit and work all our dogs. 

That is, if he does't mind doing helper work in waist-deep snow and -20C weather . . . But after Alaska, that would be a bit or a warm-up. 

What's a Hoopty?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: CastlemaidWhat's a Hoopty?


Inner City slang for a very large very old car in ok repair


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I have a 2000 truck, a small 2003 SUV and a 97 sports car - total miles on the 3 = 425,000!!! all in good repair and running! AND a spare room - and my dogs are relatives!

Lee


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

there ya go, he can stay at your place, Richmond is only a few hours away


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

Can I move in with you Lee? I'm having a heck of a time finding ANYONE to train with! I don't do helper work but I do clean poop (and a Hoopty or two)


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumI have a 2000 truck, a small 2003 SUV and a 97 sports car - total miles on the 3 = 425,000!!! all in good repair and running! AND a spare room - and my dogs are relatives!
> 
> Lee


Darn it! Can't compete with that!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Is this you?

http://www.v-finsteren-waldeck.de/contents/media/l_veit%20001_000.jpg


http://www.v-finsteren-waldeck.de/contents/de/d1.html


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnar
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: CastlemaidWhat's a Hoopty?
> ...


Also has to have body panels that are at least 2 different colors and one or more dents in strange places


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Ladies I don't think your husband would allow this


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I don't have a husband - have a garage, even a heated basement, but no hoopty.


----------



## NWS_Haven (Mar 24, 2003)

Who cares what he wants?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Poor guy may not realize we are all just having a good time here and joking around! His wife/partner may have HER own ideas!

Lee


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

You guys are BAD!!!

BAD BAD BAD










German man, is that you in the picture?? I have an empty house... a truck, and ....

Gosh Darn it, I don't even do SchH, never mind!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Never too late to get into it, and you would have a wonderful teacher!


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh, I used to be surrounded by it and never want to be again!












I was just fooling around cause the guy in the picture is kinda young and cute!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Hey, since you are already on this side of the Atlantic and started your trip in Alaska you can head just a bit south and come to train here. I'll be in Patagonia in a couple of weeks, but it's summer here.


----------



## Rienk-Heersma (Jan 20, 2009)

yes that is i am!


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Rienk-Heersmayes that is i am!


what kind of visa are you planning to get?


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I assume that if he holds German Passport that he will won't need a Visa. Unless he wants to stay long term of course... Even then if it were me I would just go out of the country then come back in. Much easier than going thru the hateful process of getting visas.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Rienk-Heersmayes that is i am!


Ich verwende http://babelfish.yahoo.com/, um zu übersetzen. gehen Sie zu http://www.leerburg.com. es ist meistens proffesional Sport-Hundeleute, Militär und Polizeihundetrainer. Sie haben einen Jobabschnitt


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I see Max has recommended Leerburg's site I think for you to post what you're looking for, you also might want to try http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

sprechen Deutsches MaxGunner? You can go around and translate for him.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

America is sort of like Germany. I had to get an "Aufenthaltserlaubnis"-- it means a visa to stay. To get one, a foreigner needs either a job here or to be married, but prove they can support themselves. USA is similar.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Yes, but EU passport holders can come for 90 days? I believe it is 90? on a tourist visa. (actually a visa waiver) Go out of the country and re-entry close to that time. Much easier and simpler than going thru job or marriage channels... LOL 

Once he gets here, he perhaps can get someone to sponsor him as a trainer.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Branca's Momsprechen Deutsches MaxGunner? You can go around and translate for him.


I watched "Das Boot" four times and "Cabaret" about hundred.



actually I use http://www.babelfish.com sometimes the results are comical


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Tammy, yes-- and it's 90 days here, too. It's the going out and coming back in again that isn't quite so easy-- or cheap.







And if someone wants to sponsor him, that would be great... not cheap, but great.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

whats the time difference there? EST to Germany


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

6 hrs, only reason I remember this is I used to make phone calls over there, I'd call at 6am and they would be eating lunch, lol


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea, I have tried babelfish for Arabic and the stuff it comes up with can be uh, inventive and even funny, but oftentimes makes no sense whatsoever!

Patti, when in Germany, where do you have to go? Anywhere out of the EU? How about London? Can you cross over for a week and then come back? When I lived in London I would go over to France or Belgium and come back the next day. Don't know if it is that easy now or not. Perhaps they have tightened up on that a lot. 

If he is serious, perhaps he can do it properly and find someone to sponsor him.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

the best way to use Babel fish is to use standard English, no contractions, slang or colloquialisms. simplify the phrase. 

"The boy hit the ball" not " The ball was struck by the lad with great alacrity"

translate it back to English and it comes back close to the same it it's good enough. wouldn't want to write a contract with it


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

normally, if I need to send something to someone in Arabic (who doesn't speak English) it is just easier to open up and arabic keyboard and type it out in Arabic. (unfortunately my Arabic reading and writing is very basic though) 
<span style='font-size: 17pt'>
هل فهمت</span>


I have found that igoogle has good translation for the most part and yes, keep it SIMPLE!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

12 noon on the East coast in USA is 6pm my time.









Tammy, they have tightened things up now-- including in USA. I have a permanent residence card here now. This is easier to get here, than it is in USA-- and in Canada, it is REALLY hard to get. 

Hubby and I use LEO for translation when we have a confuzzlement. It comes up with some bizarro translations, though!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Oooo, such nice dogs! If only my girl had that drive and focus.


----------



## Rienk-Heersma (Jan 20, 2009)

thank you, we train long every time a day, i am happy that you all like the dogs and there work


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

Ich koennte dir mit Unterkunft in NY fuer ein paar Tage aushelfen.


----------



## Mark B (Feb 3, 2009)

It's probably not even him. He's probably a 90yr old man with 3 teeth LOL

Mark
http://www.ultimatekanine.com


----------

